# My First 'Break the Rules' Soap!!!



## topcat (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,  I made a 'break the rules' soap batch this week and I am so happy with the result  

I decided on an 80% CO, 20% Cocoa Butter blend superfatted/lye discount at 18%, with my water discounted by 1/2 cup (x volume) to add as aloe juice.  That was it - simple and a dream to make!  After unmoulding and bevelling (my first bevelled soap too) I can smell a very light CB aroma which is divine - hope it sticks around!  I put it in the freezer to stop gel; this may help the aroma maybe too.

Note to self - next time temper the CB first.....then I won't have the marble/streaky effect in the soap.

Tanya


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 18, 2009)

They look lovely. You see all these fancy bars on the internet; but sometimes I like a clean and simple batch just as much!
Dagmar


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks nice!

Did you use a log mold in the freezer?

I'd like to try to prevent gel for some of my soaps, but I use SMM's foam lined dual log mold, and it gels like crazy! I'm so afraid of a partial gel that I have been ensuring every batch gels like heck!

I wasn't sure if the soap could be put right into the freezer as it's saponifying. Will it still go through the process, even if it.... freezes??

Thanks!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 18, 2009)

They look good! 
I LOVE my Mariner's soap (100% CO) it's so nice. Maybe I should try it with some CB??


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Tanya I love those!!!!  Your bevelling is fabulous too.....


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!  I used a square 12-bar divided mould for these.  It is a Nizzy mould and not insulated.  Wait, I will find a pic for you........okay this is it with different soap batch in it:-





I half filled it, then put it in the freezer for about 6 hours, then popped it in the fridge overnight.  After I took it out of the freezer there was definitely no gel, but in the morning the middle two bars seemed to have gelled very slightly - not really enough to notice.  Next time I will leave it in the freezer 24 hours!  A loaf mould may work better in the freezer.  The freezing doesn't stop saponification, just gel (more or less!).

Yes dagmar, plain and simple can be pretty too!  I love the smell in these - just faintly cocoa butter, so yummy...

Hey jcandleattic - I am thinking of doing a 100% CO next - we should swap our ideas here.  What lye discount do you use for your Mariner's soap?

The trusty vege peeler was very handy Lindy :wink: I am quite pleased with the result and now I have soap shavings to add to another bar  

Tanya


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 18, 2009)

> Hey jcandleattic - I am thinking of doing a 100% CO next - we should swap our ideas here. What lye discount do you use for your Mariner's soap?



I don't take a water discount, but I do superfat at my typical 5%.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tempered or not those look amazingly creamy and decadent! Love cb soaps!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought CO was too cleansing to use as your only oil....  Those look so nice.  You must be pleased!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 18, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> I thought CO was too cleansing to use as your only oil....  Those look so nice.  You must be pleased!



It depends - I have very oily skin, and before we got the water softener we had very hard water. CO is good for both as it cuts down on my oily skin, and it will also give better bubbles in hard water and is one of the only soaps that will lather in salt water hence the name - Mariner's soap.  Another reason why people use 100% CO for their salt bars.


----------



## carebear (Jan 18, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> I half filled it, then put it in the freezer for about 6 hours, then popped it in the fridge overnight.  After I took it out of the freezer there was definitely no gel, but in the morning the middle two bars seemed to have gelled very slightly - not really enough to notice.  Next time I will leave it in the freezer 24 hours!  A loaf mould may work better in the freezer.  The freezing doesn't stop saponification, just gel (more or less!).


LOL - been there done that.  

Once I started a batch in the freezer and after about 24 hours (I get my times mixed up - it's been a while) I stepped down to the fridge for 2 days.  Then out to the garage (chilly) for the rest of the week.  Brought it in out of the cold and the darned thing gelled - well, partially.  That was the very last straw in a series of battles to prevent gel and now I just gel everything right from the start.


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes....I am going to let it gel next time and use more CB in the mix to see what aroma (if any) I get.  This one smells lovely right now :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 20, 2009)

Tanya they are really great. I am so jealous!!

I think they look so nice, I would definitely use that as a face soap. 
I have quite oily skin so I personally like a high percentage of CO, that's just me though.
Gotta get me some cocoa butter, hey that soap would be amazing with some silk in it....Coconut/Cocoa Butter Silk Soap...hmmm yum


----------



## digit (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooooooh la la!!!!! 



Digit


----------



## Lindy (Jan 20, 2009)

You know I was thinking (yup that happens now and then   ) and I'm going to do a Bastille without colour or scent because I believe that there are people who want to use hand-made soap but don't want all the fancy stuff like colour, botanicals, herbs, scents, etc.  Topcat - thank you for inspiring me one more time!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## starduster (Jan 21, 2009)

*Gorgeous soap.*

Very Beautiful Tanya
You will have ladies knocking down your doors to get at those.
I just emerged from one of my long soaks in THE BATHE.
I used your Orrange Mangoe Smoothie soap. I felt I wanted to emerge very tranquil and clean. Yup ,that soap did it. I feel like a Lady now not the frazzelled chick who entered the bath.
I then proceeded a rub down with Bubbles and Stuff Rosewood Valley Body lotion. Yum.
To complete the picture dollops of hairgel in my flaminco pink crop and thats me ready to scare the day into submission.
   
Great soaping Tanya


----------



## Deda (Jan 21, 2009)

Tanya - I'm in awe, totally!  Those are beautiful, so creamy looking.


----------



## topcat (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!  Every soap I have made was inspired by someone on this forum and I would never have had the guts to start if not for the encouragement I received from the members here......you all ROCK!!!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Jan 23, 2009)

*x*

great job, they look so creamy!  

i tried that and subbed shea butter (with lye adjustment) instead of CB and it didn't streak on me.  i love the bubbles, and it's really moisturizing.  (i discounted the lye 12%)

congrats, love the pics!


----------

